# Black screen with no response!



## darshadow (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I've installed FreeBSD with X11 on my Netbook ASPIRE ONE D255E. After that I configured X with the following command:

```
Xorg -configure
```
 and it will be created this file under /root.

I changed nothing on that file and I start X with the following command:


```
Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```

It starts something, than the screen turns to black and it's impossible to return. Command Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or Ctrl-C etc... I must reboot!

End of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
(WW) intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2011)

Searches show that has GMA 3150.  Have you enabled hal and dbus as shown in the Handbook section?  Do you have x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29 installed?  Does ctrl-alt-f1 switch back to the console?


----------



## darshadow (May 8, 2011)

Now, enabled hal and dbus. Have some files under /usr/ports/x11/* but there aren't any in /usr/ports/x11-drivers.

ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing.

Yes: Processeur IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ N455 (1,66 Ghz) and Chipset graphique Intel GMA 3150.


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2011)

Part of the ports tree is missing, then.  Use portsnap(8) to fetch and extract it (see Using the Ports Collection).  Then install that driver.


----------



## straightXserge (May 9, 2011)

It's old as hell... try:


```
# X -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```


----------



## darshadow (May 11, 2011)

I've installed X11 port collection with sysinstall and CD but I don't known how to check if all software are good installed?
So, I've enabled the moused into rc.conf and put it into Xorg.conf.new. The result is always a black screen and no answers with any keys...

Here're my questions :
*1)* Are somethings false into my configurations files (see below)?
*2)* Is configuration different with a netbook versus pc? should I put the Horizsync and Vertrefresh? I don't find them into spec.
*3)* Error in Xorg.0 (WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA.

Files.zip in attach (*Xorg.0, rc.conf, Xorg.conf.new*)

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.0 is old.  Many updates have happened since then, including ones that affect X.
xorg 1.7.5 is old.
You're still using version 2.7 of the intel video driver, but need 2.9.
Configuration files are adequate.
No, this isn't any different on a netbook than on a notebook or desktop.

What I would recommend:
1. Install FreeBSD 8.2.  Before installing any ports, update the ports tree.  Enter WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes in /etc/make.conf.  Install xorg from ports.

2. pkg_delete(1) xf86-video-intel, install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29.

If you feel lucky, you can try just step 2 with your existing system.  It might work.


----------

